# Wife has job offer



## divingmoose (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi and thanks for a great site.

My wife is a dental Therapist and may well have a job offer in Dubai. The salary is just short of £45,000 per year and includes accommodation, furniture,health care, end of service benefits. The package is for my wife and the company have said that as her husband i would have to sort a visa out myself. Is this something i would be able to do based on my wife working there etc. I am a currently a serving armed response police officer and looking at taking a career break to move out there with her. We have no children or dependants and i just wondered the following.
Will i struggle with a visa?
Would that salary be enough to keep us both initialy.
Are there many types of jobs for someone with my experience ie security work/firearms.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you mean £45k including accommodation etc. or 45k plus accommodation??? If you have to pay accommodation cost out of the 45k then it is not enough for you both to live off comfortably.
I doubt your wife's wage is enough to qualify her to sponsor you for a residence permit so you will have to find an employer yourself to sponsor you.


----------



## divingmoose (Oct 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Do you mean £45k including accommodation etc. or 45k plus accommodation??? If you have to pay accommodation cost out of the 45k then it is not enough for you both to live off comfortably.
> I doubt your wife's wage is enough to qualify her to sponsor you for a residence permit so you will have to find an employer yourself to sponsor you.


Its is 45K and they supply accommodation ontop of that.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Do you mean £45k including accommodation etc. or 45k plus accommodation??? If you have to pay accommodation cost out of the 45k then it is not enough for you both to live off comfortably.
> I doubt your wife's wage is enough to qualify her to sponsor you for a residence permit so you will have to find an employer yourself to sponsor you.


Visa for you wont be a problem, you will just have to pay 5k dhs to obtain your visa, or just do a visa run to Oman until you source employment for yourself


----------



## divingmoose (Oct 22, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Visa for you wont be a problem, you will just have to pay 5k dhs to obtain your visa, or just do a visa run to Oman until you source employment for yourself


What would the 5 dhs get me would this be a temporary visa, and if so does this have to be renewed as my wife would be getting hers sorted throught the job so assume hers in permanent. Does the salary seem okay?
lee


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Visa for you wont be a problem, you will just have to pay 5k dhs to obtain your visa, or just do a visa run to Oman until you source employment for yourself



It didn't cost that much for my visa :O and that was only 4 months ago


----------



## divingmoose (Oct 22, 2010)

So what type of visa is this your talking about?
Also are there many private security vacancies for someone with my background and training. Are there areas were lots of the expats live in apartments etc, as the wifes job is for providing dental care for the expats.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

To get your 3 yr residence visa/permit you need sponsorship. Your wife will be sponsored by her employer and they will arrange her residency. A husband can sponsor his wife but a wife cannot sponsor her husband unless she is a certain kind of professional (Doctor/Lawyer etc) or she has high earnings. I doubt your wife's earnings will qualify her to sponsor you. Therefore you will have to find a job and your employer will sponsor you. You will enter Dubai on a 30 day visit visa after which you will need to do a visa run to Oman. At present you can do as many visa runs as you want but this could be stopped at any time and without notice. I would not like to rely on visa runs for too long.
You said your wife's employer provides accomadation, where?
All apartment areas are full of expats - 90% of the popualtion are expats.
There is an excellent book called Dubai Explorer you can order from Amazon that will explain all the different areas, read that and the stickies at the top of page.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

divingmoose said:


> What would the 5 dhs get me would this be a temporary visa, and if so does this have to be renewed as my wife would be getting hers sorted throught the job so assume hers in permanent. Does the salary seem okay?
> lee


Hers is not permanent - no such thing, she will get a 3 year Residence Permit.


----------



## divingmoose (Oct 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Hers is not permanent - no such thing, she will get a 3 year Residence Permit.


Thats what i meant, a 3 year residence permit i understand its nearly impossible to get a permanent one.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

divingmoose said:


> Thats what i meant, a 3 year residence permit i understand its nearly impossible to get a permanent one.



Got a mate of mine who does security work in Afganistan, he runs a team out there, makes some serious money usually 1 month on and 1 month off. With your firearms experience maybe something you may consider? he is flying back out to Kabul 28th October and always stops off in Dubi on the way out and back.


----------

